# New Classic Shoes on Kadir's R34 - Jay's shots.



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Wanted to take some nice shots of Kadir's GTR with the new shoes on...plus the weather was great last night..:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

WOW! great photos

what camera are you using for that?

glad to be of service on the wheels, kadir - your new bumper will be here soon too ;-)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

OMG!!

My pictures are weak in comparison lmao!!!

Cheers Matt..

My brother Jason came up trumps again - AWESOME..


----------



## JP_Tuner (May 6, 2004)

Outstanding pics!!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pics of a great car, and my favourite wheels! :thumbsup:


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Superb pictures of a stunning car:smokin:
A good choice in wheels, they fit the car beautifully and really transforms the look:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys..

And Terje my friend, spot on you are!


----------



## pupsi (Aug 29, 2006)

It was looking good before, now its looking even better. Nice. What size did you end up with??


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Cheers pupsi..

Hmmm.. The wheels are 19x9.5 ET +12. The tyres are 265/30/19. Vredestein Ultra Sessanta was the tyre I opted for in the end!


----------



## JamesA (Apr 8, 2007)

Very nice. A fantastic choice of wheels!


----------



## V1H (Aug 30, 2001)

very nice photos, recognise some of the places, how late were you there, and how do you get the shots to come out like that? 

how do you rate the vredesteins, any tramlining?.

cheers


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great photos and lighting!


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

looks lovely, are they 18's or 19's? Thinking over selling my SSR professors this winter and getting bronze te37's in a 19"


----------



## nino_brown (Mar 23, 2006)

Cardiff R33 said:


> looks lovely, are they 18's or 19's? Thinking over selling my SSR professors this winter and getting bronze te37's in a 19"


Sell the SSR's!?!:runaway:

Make sure they get a good home! Id take them back but they wouldnt fit under the new brakes


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Photos and car look amazing!...I was happy with my wheels until i saw yours!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

FOXR34 said:


> Photos and car look amazing!...I was happy with my wheels until i saw yours!!


lol yeah me too!

if you want a set FOXR34 we can supply them quickly for you

Kadir - your cars going to look sweeeeeeeeeeet! once those z tune parts get to you :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Beautiful car...great shots too...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Thanks all for the kind comments! 

And matty; right you are. I very much look forward to the Z Tune parts!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir said:


> ^^Thanks all for the kind comments!
> 
> And matty; right you are. I very much look forward to the Z Tune parts!


yeah i hate you for ordering such nice wheels 

agahahh i got to change mine now! :thumbsup:


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice car

good luck with it

nice pics aswell


----------



## Bakes12 (Oct 28, 2007)

Awesome car and pics


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Looking awesome mate... Blimin good pics as well :thumbsup:


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Quality!


----------



## illuminati (Apr 16, 2008)

nice pics man...my favorite pics ever of a r34


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the kind words! :squintdan


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

Seriously, that is one mint, perfect condition R34 ive ever seen! Flawless!! :thumbsup:

Those mags are planned for my 34


----------



## vizibledog (Jul 3, 2006)

WOW Stunning pics and a stunning car. I love that last pic.


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

That would look lovely parked on my drive next to my silver R33 as myns got G13 GTR on it! Fantastic car, great pics.


----------



## Kyuubi (Dec 3, 2007)

Great pics mate...


----------



## Zchua (Aug 16, 2006)

any chance you have high-res pictures for it? 

Very nice car


----------



## frank35 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Nice one.*

Beautiful car mate and some excellent pictures.

Good luck with it.


----------



## GouldyGTR (May 17, 2008)

stunning mate

those pictures are out of this world!!


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks guys for the kind words! 

My brother only seems to get better on the camera and I am chuffed to bit with these pictures.. I need the high resolution versions myself!


----------



## agent-x (Jul 26, 2008)

very nice pics

where abouts were the pics taken


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

These were taken in Westferry, Canary Wharf..


----------



## JBwangan (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice pics! Good choice on the wheels as well.


----------



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments...
Appreciate it..

As requested, please find higher resolution for the pic below..


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Another picture courtesy of my brother from yesterday evening..


----------



## dean j (Jan 28, 2007)

Your brothers got some skills! You gotta let me know when your out and about taking photos! I'd love to buy some prints off him if he can do that!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

he should change his print signature 

jason s j chong pornography

kev


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Simply stunning pics of a stunning car. Nice work.


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Just seen this thread.
How on earth do you get pictures so crisp and clear??? Fantastic.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Thanks Blow Dog for the kind comments..

Jason has this knack for taking some beautifully crisp pictures. All too technical for simple me! 

Just a few more pictures courtesy of Jason, that I wanted to share with you all before calling it a night..

The cool glow from the headlamps..











The Mines Silence VX Pro Titan II dripping water..





















Rolling..











And last but not least, a picture including Jason's lovely EK..












Thanks for looking.. :thumbsup:

And of course big thank you to my brother Jason for the stunning pictures.. :squintdan


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Blow Dog said:


> Just seen this thread.
> How on earth do you get pictures so crisp and clear??? Fantastic.


by choosing some good lighting areas and running a very slow shutter speed maybe as slow as 10 secs or more with a wide aperture and probably running some were between 10 - 14 mp .
and running a low iso of no more than 400 but probably genraly less .




would i be some were about right jsjc and kadir ?  probably way of now :chuckle:


----------



## Addicted2Boost (Nov 15, 2007)

......... Seriously man, you have one of THE most mint condition, cleanest GTRs ive ever seen. No its not a suck up, I seriously mean that. I mean it looks like a brand new car. I mean it will be 7-10 years old... but i cant see a single flaw.

Did you have it re-sprayed? 

Im looking at getting the same set of mags for my white R34 which will go nicely. (seems to suit R34s so well the CE28) But with the current exchange rates at the moment for New Zealand looks like for a set its about $7000 NZD not including tires. So by the time i get it fitted, it will cost the same as getting a decent run around car, even a same as getting a low milage 1999 Audi A4 :chuckle: 

Another set which is alot cheaper but similar looking Works Emotion XD9... but it just doesnt seem to pull it off like the volks... looks like i gotta save up some $$ for the volks...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Addicted2Boost said:


> ......... Seriously man, you have one of THE most mint condition, cleanest GTRs ive ever seen. No its not a suck up, I seriously mean that. I mean it looks like a brand new car. I mean it will be 7-10 years old... but i cant see a single flaw.
> 
> Did you have it re-sprayed?
> 
> Another set which is alot cheaper but similar looking Works Emotion XD9... but it just doesnt seem to pull it off like the volks... looks like i gotta save up some $$ for the volks...



Thanks ever so much! She is 9 years old and having had a PTG on her, the indications are that my R34 GTR has not had any paint since leaving the factory. So all original paint. I try my best to keep her as clean and well protected as I can. Tiny little mark there is on the rear bumper but other than that, my R34 GTR for a 9 year old car is in good condition I would like to think! :thumbsup:

As for the XD9 v Volks. I would go for the latter personally. 

Whilst you are saving up, let us all hope the YEN rate gets better because right now it is miserable! 

Thanks once again..


----------



## Asim R32GTR (Sep 24, 2003)

Great looking car mate! 

What colour is it? code? 
Im thinking of changing colour on my R32, and i want something like this:thumbsup:

Asim


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

+1, that is a great looking 34

I'll keep a look out for you.

Ed


----------



## Grim_ (Aug 18, 2008)

jsjc said:


> Wanted to take some nice shots of Kadir's GTR with the new shoes on...plus the weather was great last night..:thumbsup:


My dinner plates aren't even that clean! 

You sir have one gorgeous GTR :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks to all the nice compliments regarding the photography and it's always a pleasure taking shots of Kadir's ride...

If anyone needs a photo shoot...drop me a pm to discuss..


Interior shot


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

yeah kadir! and dont park next to me next time, it shows up my 34 lol

your nismo part is on route to you buddy ;-)


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Grim_ said:


> My dinner plates aren't even that clean!


why are you not using fairy washing up liquid then


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Fairy liquid is awesome on dishes, and awesome on paint too if you want to deprive your paint of any wax or sealant protection that there may have been on there! 

I took some pictures last weekend and Jason has kindly sorted out the white balance and chucked on some borders as I dont know how to! So here they are..










































































Thanks Jason for sorting my pictures out..


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Beautiful pictures of a truly stunning R-34 Gtr:smokin:



Terje.


----------



## jsjc (Jun 28, 2008)

Most recent shots to date...


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Whoah; those pictures came out EPIC.. And I haven't even given her a coat of Z-8! Thanks my brother!


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

Thats one seriously mint 34  Pics are excellent. 

@ Kadir - I ever go to London we have to get a shoot of the 2 cars


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

^^Thanks Shane and if you ever are in London, that sure sounds like a plan!


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A truly stunning R-34Gtr!!:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Are there no speed bumps in London? Can yoru car manage them?

As everyone else has said, gorgeous car.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Cheers Terje and Liam.. 

And Liam, London sadly is completely plastered with those blasted speedbumps! Thankfully with careful driving, I seem to be able to just about manage them. I try avoid them where I can though.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ASIF BASHIR (Dec 15, 2009)

that kit makes the car look ace.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

wow Kadir, never seen these pics before buddy, car looks absolutely amazing 


.
.
.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Ah a thread revival! Glad you like Asif..

And Nigel; appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Billy0090 (Jun 7, 2011)

amazingly sexy car, very clean


----------

